# C.W.A.C. meeting Jan. 11



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Jay's in Gaylord. Saturday, Jan. 11 at 9:00 a.m. as posted on DNR site.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

The meeting has been cancelled due to weather and will be rescheduled. The new date is TBD.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

It has been rescheduled for 2/1. Same time and place.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Is there a contact number for our representative in south east Michigan 
Or should I air a concern on here .


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

R.J.M. said:


> Is there a contact number for our representative in south east Michigan
> Or should I air a concern on here .


https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/CWAC_List_Of_Members_450259_7.pdf

Here is the list of committee members, but I also recommend airing your grievances here to get some fun conversations going.


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Or go to the meeting if possible. You can add input in person at most meetings.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Anyone else find it ironic this was cancelled due to weather? We're duck hunters. If it'd been season, we'd all been out regardless.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Well it’s been 30 plus days and the geese have had time to get back into some form of pattern . Then on the late goose opener. We have this ??? What was the DNR think.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

three cars loaded an a 12/15 passenger van driving out through the state game area stoping at the end of zone 11 
For 30 mins and then onwards through the game area . I under stand via the Detroit Audubon web site there previous field trip was canceled due to weather but to turn them loose on the opener was not good . 
My comment to CWAC would be the state game area should not be open during any waterfowl season except for official Dnr vehicles .


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

I see on there website they wanted people to contact the state about the delisting of wolfs that my lead to hunting so they’re in bed with peta and 
The Humane Society.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Let me explain a little more in detail 
At about a quarter to 8 a car pulls up to the gate and opens it then sits there with its headlights on in time two other cars line up then about 8:15 a passenger van arrives making four vehicles 
Sitting there I heard loud voices enough to tell there were women in the group 
Every now and then a car alarm would 
Honk and then the panic alarm would sound . Upon leaving 11 ish there were 12 to 15 cars along the road and the parking lot was full minus about 8 hunters vehicles .


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Any chance of seeing an agenda for the meeting. I hate to trudge all the way up there and have nothing of interest on the agenda. Steve


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Same basic stuff. Will be going over the surveys on moving zone boundaries around and then a possible split bluebill limit (1 the first 15 days and then 2 the rest of the season). Based on the survey results and everything else I fully expect the bay to be moved to zone 2. No other boundaries will change in my opinion.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

craigrh13 said:


> Same basic stuff. Will be going over the surveys on moving zone boundaries around and then a possible split bluebill limit (1 the first 15 days and then 2 the rest of the season). Based on the survey results and everything else I fully expect the bay to be moved to zone 2. No other boundaries will change in my opinion.


Are the Feds recommending/introducing a 2 Bluebill limit?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

4 zones please. Just my .02


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Fall Flight Punisher said:


> 4 zones please. Just my .02


4 zones didn’t get much support in the survey.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Craig. Do you know if this is a USFWS change regarding Bluebills? I can't imagine Michigan would do this without the Feds forcing it.

Regarding the 1/15 days, 2/45 days: I don't see much reason for this as the bulk of our Bluebills don't show up until late October or early November (Erie and St Clair.)


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

lastflight said:


> Thanks for the info, Craig. Do you know if this is a USFWS change regarding Bluebills? I can't imagine Michigan would do this without the Feds forcing it.
> 
> Regarding the 1/15 days, 2/45 days: I don't see much reason for this as the bulk of our Bluebills don't show up until late October or early November (Erie and St Clair.)


I honestly have no idea. Just seen this change that will be discussed.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Craigh13, is that data(survey) available to review? If so do you have a link? Thanks


----------

